# Here comes Thomas!



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/gallery.php?set_albumName=album40&include=view_album.php


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack...do you know whether there are difference "faces" for this engine...ones that you can put on the front?


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Mike, 
Thomas and Percy have one face with moving eyes.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jack,

Thanks for posting! Can't wait until Percy gets here!! I mean LUKE can't wait....yeah, that's it...


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Jack. He looks right nice. Should sell a ton of them...


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

When is delivery to dealers??? Our club was hoping to raffle one for fund raising, but it does not appear it will be here before Christmas.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

There is 7-8 of em on Ebay right now don't know if they sold or not!! The Regal 
they are under Bachmann G-guage 

Just went and looked now there are several sellers with these. Link to one of em below check out the others

Bachmann G-Scale Thomas With Annie and Clarabel -Huge! - eBay (item 300369304339 end time Nov-27-09 10:58:36 PST)


----------



## Gary Lantz (Feb 20, 2008)

we are shipping them now. they came in friday. No percy yet however. right this minute i have 37 open stock but a good chunk will probably get sucked up into orders that come in sunday afternoon


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

That's one sharp looking Thomas, Jack. A significant improvement over what was previously offered in Large Scale. I imagine a good many clubs, in particular, will be gobbling them up because Thomas is ALWAYS a hit at public displays. It's great to hear that he is available in time for the many Christmas shows.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Great to hear they are shipping from dealers!! Hope my Percy set gets delivered soon!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Tha's great news of the arrival. Our club is looking to purchase one for our operating sessions during the summer at the vines. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By markoles on 20 Nov 2009 12:59 PM 
Jack,

Thanks for posting! Can't wait until Percy gets here!! I mean LUKE can't wait....yeah, that's it...




Thats OK Mark,

The grandkids will be blamed when James and Percy come out and I buy them. 

I still enjoy watching the Thomas series that I copied on DVDs when I could. Perhaps they will bring it back on BBC again.

Thanks for the heads up Jack.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

